
11 Disappointments About He-Man, In Retrospect - tathagatadg
http://www.11points.com/TV/11_Disappointments_About_He-Man,_In_Retrospect
======
joshbaptiste
At first at thought "He-Man on HN?", then after reading the article I had a
good laugh as it brought me back to the good old days as a child, and now how
have complete understanding of how cheesy He-man really was but sadly didn't
see it until now, yep ignorance is bliss.

